

It's official, Linus has won (big time). - tzury
http://i.imgur.com/iYnGb.png

======
Drakim
I dunno, this feels like a bittersweet victory to be honest. Android (the
Linux variant in question) became big enough to get these Bing applications
because it was developed and pushed by a gigantic corporation rivaling
Microsoft in power and assets.

It's certainly an interesting victory to have Microsoft who is famous for
pushing closed software to write software for an open software operating
system. But I don't really think this is what Linus meant.

------
teralaser
Hm, does Moonlight (linux port of Microsoft's Silverlight - their
"flash/javafx/..." answer) also count as a Microsoft product for Linux?
<http://www.mono-project.com/Moonlight>

